# Lowes plants. Could you help me identify them



## Ted Striker (Mar 20, 2009)

I was was in Lowes for some things and saw them unpacking these plants. The tag in them was a "generic" and didn't call out genus or species. Could anyone help identify these 2 broms and 1 orchid. And comment on viv suitability.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

wow, my lowes never gets anything good like those in there garden center.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't know what it's called but the pink brom I'm pretty sure is the same thing as the one in my viv and it seems fine, the frogs seem to like it too.
Mike


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

The middle might be vriesea splendens. Dont take my word for it. Ive used that type though and it works fine in my viv. Mine seem to die VERY easily from overwatering. I suggest leaving them in their pot and cover it. I would only mist the plant, not actually water.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

The first two are bromeliads...and the third an orchid...you should Google the care sheets for each of these plants to know how to plant them and care for them long term. Look in the beginner threads for plants...terrific information about how to prepare them for a vivarium....have fun...


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Judy S said:


> The first two are bromeliads...and the third an orchid...you should Google the care sheets for each of these plants to know how to plant them and care for them long term. Look in the beginner threads for plants...terrific information about how to prepare them for a vivarium....have fun...


Just pointing out he asked what kind of bromeliads and orchids they are.
Mike


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

The first plant is a Guzmania cultivar, There are so many varietys of broms you will probably never know exactly which one it is.

Second plant is a vriesea cultivar. It is not V.splendens though, and you will have the same luck ID-ing it as you would the Guzmania, There are SOOOO many broms out there!

The final one is probably a little Phalaenopsis hybrid or something, I'm not an orchid expert or anything but that is by far the most common orchid genus commercially available. Again a perfect ID (Beyond the genus) will be impossible (there are 100,000+ man made orchids and 30,000+ natural species).


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, I know! Just bored, had to bully somone just kidding
Mike


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

You may have missed, or do not understand, the meaning of the word "species"-- therefore your post: " Just pointing out he asked what kind of bromeliads and orchids they are." It seemed as though the question was about general information...and giving someone too much information is even worse if they do not know the basics...but I'm sure you realize that.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

All of these plants would do best mounted on the background or hardscape, especially the vriesea.

To be honest none of these plants are great viv candidates, you will have problems with rot, and they could outgrow the viv. This is not to say it cant be done or anything (In fact if you mount it the Vriesea it might make a nice little plant eventually). Also be aware that the two broms are flowering and are at the ends of their life cycles, before the mother plant dies it will send out runners making new plants ( called pups if you didn't know) , and there are rumors going around that hardware store broms are artificially stunted and will revert to a more natural state when they pup, making the new plants really big.

also be aware of fertilizers and pesticides.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks all.

Yes I do realize the species was a longshot. I am familiar with the basics of broms but just dont know much past some of the common neos I've used in the past. I just wanted a few guesses so I could read up a bit. My main concern was plant size. I am aware the flowers means end of life cycle and since these plants were in smaller pots I wasnt sure if they were fully grown. The flowers did look nice. I wouldn't mind some pups from them. I just bought some broms from a sponsor so I dont really need any more. But since when has that stopped anyone from buying. Similar to when your wife says "you have enough frogs".

I know nothing about orchids. My daughter said "this one has a pretty flower and it says miniature". So I asked for her. If the orchid will do well in a viv, I may have to go back abd get her something for her easter basket.

Thanks again.

Anybody else have any other opinions on the orchid?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

That orchid was dyed ... that color is not typical of an orchid...it would be okay...but there are so many other ones that would be better suited to a viv. Several sponsors on DB have great, I mean impressive, selections. Orchids go through a dormant period with no bloom...so you have to like the structure of the plant. Those broms can get really, really big...there are much better choices...and honestly, the sponsors will give you better advice. My rule of thumb is--if the tag does not tell you what the plant is--don't buy it. If you have the REAL name of a plant, you can Google it. Having success with plants in terrariums is a learning process...and the sponsors prices are very reasonable if you factor in the good advice they will give you...


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey. I'm sorry if I sounded mean or something.
Mike


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

That's actually a pretty standard color for a phalaenopsis orchid hybrid. Which is what that is. Phalaenopsis, or Phal's as orchid people call them, are known for holding their blooms for a long period. In the right conditions, you can keep a Phal flowering for quite a while. If you have a tank large enough to put it in, give it a try! Just be sure to wash it gently, but thoroughly.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

ICS523 said:


> All of these plants would do best mounted on the background or hardscape, especially the vriesea.
> 
> To be honest none of these plants are great viv candidates, you will have problems with rot, and they could outgrow the viv. This is not to say it cant be done or anything (In fact if you mount it the Vriesea it might make a nice little plant eventually). Also be aware that the two broms are flowering and are at the ends of their life cycles, before the mother plant dies it will send out runners making new plants ( called pups if you didn't know) , and there are rumors going around that hardware store broms are artificially stunted and will revert to a more natural state when they pup, making the new plants really big.
> 
> ...


Here's the dilly yo:

1) Guzmania cultivar--either one of DeRoose's lingulata hybrids or 'Ultra;"
2) Vriesea hybrid, might be "Charlotte." 

We can look these up at Bromeliad Encyclopedia - Florida Council of Bromeliad Societies and find them, but it can be time-consuming...

3) Phalaenopsis hybrid. When it reblooms, we may be able to narrow it down.

Some comments: 

1) It is not a "rumor." These bromeliads (usually from Kent or DeRoose) are "forced," meaning they are treated with ethylene to bloom smaller. The best move is to let the mom slowly die (water occasionally)--as it does it will pup; neither of these plants pup on stolons, but from the base of the mother plant. Mist the pups frequently as they grow. Once the pups are 1/3 the size of the mother plant they can be removed. The guzmania will probably grow a bit too large for most tanks, but as ICS says, the vriesea works if grown above the substrate.

2) When buying plants for vivaria, do not purchase "finished," i.e., mature plants. They usually will not adjust. Some people do not like guzmania or viresea for tanks, but that is because they tried to use mature plants. These plants were grown in pots and their root systems will not adjust to vivarium substrates. 

Also, ICS is correct: It is not a good idea to plant bromeliads in flower. The plant will spend all its energy on the inflorescence, and not even try to adjust to to your tank. You are better off buying bromeliad pups from on-line vendors or at shows--several on this site. Of course, if you have the patience, buy these vrieseas and grow them as houseplants--in a few month you will have viable pups! Buy the guzmanias too--they are easy houseplants!

In my experience, if you are going to buy a flowering bromeliad, get it in "low bud," i.e., when the bud is developing. These will adjust better and last a lot longer than a plant with a fully-developed inflorescence. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Dang, Groundhog beat me to it, and with ALOT more info than I could have provided. I concur on the guzmania species assignment


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

and I was incorrect about the orchid's color...right now in Lowes and HD they are pushing the blue colored ones...I made the assumption that the color may have been those blue ones...the dyed ones they currently have are dyed and if they are cared for will bloom white next year...sorry for misleading...


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

The only thing I would add to what Groundhog said, is that ethylene is not used to force bromeliad blooms as much as a nasty product call Florel. This is the same chemical used to defoliate cotton and stop fruit set in ornamental trees, which is why I always recommend not using "grocery store" plants in your vivs.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Groundhog,ICS, Judy and everyone else.

I did not know about the ethylene treatments. I did see the Lowes employee pulling the plants from the boxes but I didn't see a name on the box. The Lowes I was at is within walking distance of work. Maybe I'll check it out at lunch and look for the distributor. That would explain the smaller pots on adult broms.

I am currently building a 65 gallon show tank. So I do have room for a bigger brom. but I wasn't planning on putting these directly in my tank. Not so much because they were adults (thank you for the info, didn't know the roots wouldn't adjust well) but more because I don't trust the big box stores when it comes to fertilizers, chemicals, unpleasant hitchhikers etc. I was more interested in the pups that should be coming because of the flowers. And the flowers looked nice. And they were fairly cheap.

As I said, I'm no plant guy. They just don't catch my interest like frogs do. And I do buy 90% of my plants from the Cleveland OH and Columbus reptile shows from people who know way more about plants than I do. My tanks have done well with this approach. I usually stick to very common and "standard" plants that don't need too much maintenance. That's why I'm not up on my identification. I tend to buy what the experts tell me. That's why I'm bugging you people.

I usually let my kids pick out a plant to put in the tank. Yes, I have had to break up fights of "the frogs like my plant better than yours".  Thus my Orchid questions from my daughter. And thanks for the orchid info. I may try the Lowes one out. But I am under the impression that orchids are a little more work than just plant them and let nature take its course. I'll have to read up on them I guess.

Could anyone suggest a vivarium happy and frog happy plant that has flowers that would be "9 year old girl approved". Am I stuck with orchids?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

epiphytes etc. said:


> The only thing I would add to what Groundhog said, is that ethylene is not used to force bromeliad blooms as much as a nasty product call Florel. This is the same chemical used to defoliate cotton and stop fruit set in ornamental trees, which is why I always recommend not using "grocery store" plants in your vivs.


Oops, forgot about that--I stand corrected (wrote that at 12:30AM...) Ethylene might be used by hobbyists, but Florel is used for large scale production. And it is very potent stuff:

http://www.southernag.com/docs/labels_msds/florel.pdf

"ENVIRONMENTAL HAZARDS
Do not apply FLOREL brand Ethephon Plant Growth Regulator
through any type of irrigation system. Avoid spray drift to nearby
crops as this product may cause temporary modifications in plant
growth. Do not contaminate water used for irrigation or domestic
purposes. Do not apply directly to water, or to areas where sur-
face water is present or to intertidal areas below the mean high
water mark . Do not contaminate water when disposing of equip-
ment washwaters. Prolonged exposure to spray deposits can
damage acrylic plastics, certain paints, and metals. Remove auto-
mobiles and other vehicles from the treatment area prior to applica-
tion to prevent spray deposits from falling on vehicles and poten-
tially damaging finishes. Rinse acrylic plastic materials and painted
surfaces exposed to inadvertent spray deposits using soap and
water within an hour after exposure."

I did not know that Ethephon breaks down into ethylene in the plant tissues! 

Jason:

--Do you know if it washes off? Just an academic question for me--I have never used a dept store bromeliad, but I have used the pups with some success. I do know, though, that any plant treated is unsuitable for consumption;

--Sometimes, you do see some vendors offering these, marketed as a way to get some quick color into your tank. Are these treated the same way as Kent's? If so, hmnnn......


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Begonia thelmae:

Flowers constantly
impossible to kill
grows very fast and vigorous so you will need to trim it once it gets going.

Good luck!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Ted Striker said:


> Could anyone suggest a vivarium happy and frog happy plant that has flowers that would be "9 year old girl approved". Am I stuck with orchids?


Be aware, these bromeliads should be underpotted, as they are epiphytic plants that do not make big root systems. That is one thing the growers get right.

Now, now--are not many of us 9yr-olds?!?

Begonia 'Little darling'
mini African violets
Columnea sp. (grow above the substrate)
Tillandsia cyanea (grow above the substrate, maybe in a net pot)
Mini fittonias have pretty leaves--she might like these

How big is your tank? Yo know what might work? How about a dwarf double impatiens. That's right, one little plant out of a six pack at Lowes. I recommend a double, because the single might shoot seed all over the place.

But I would not try a wax begonia or geranium--our tanks are too humid.

Are Mike Rizzo or Josh at the Cleveland shows? Talk to them, they will point you in the right direction.


----------

